# Pb de chargement de pages web avec Safari



## Jeremlille (8 Juillet 2008)

Comme le titre l'indique, Safari (version 3.1.2) a souvent du mal à charger des pages web : je suis régulièrement obligé de rafraîchir la page pour que celle ci se charge à une vitesse correcte.

Il me semble que j'ai ce problème depuis la dernière MAJ 10.5.4 qui incluait, si je ne me trompe pas, une MAJ de Safari. J'ai fait quelques essais avec Firefox 3 et là aucun problème, toute les pages web se chargent rapidement, comme c'était le cas auparavant avec Safari.

Et vu que celui ci est mon navigateur préféré, notamment avec l'utilisation du multitouch de mon MBA, j'aimerai beaucoup trouver une solution rapidement. J'avoue que ce n'est pas un problème grave, mais bon c'est pas terrible de devoir régulièrement rafraichir les pages...

Est-il possible de revenir à une version antérieure ? Ou une manip à faire pour que ça remarche correctement ? Est ce qu'il y a d'autres personnes qui ont également ce problème ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Jeremlille (9 Juillet 2008)

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2008)

Tu as vidé le cache du navigateur?


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

je confirme que j'ai aussi quelques soucis sur certains sites depuis 10,5,4
ma banque notamment mais également imageshack
alors qu'avec FF pas de soucis, ni connexion, ni vitesse


----------



## barbusse (9 Juillet 2008)

Moi aussi. Safari très, très , très long à s'afficher. FF impec.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> je confirme que j'ai aussi quelques soucis sur certains sites depuis 10,5,4
> ma banque notamment mais également imageshack
> alors qu'avec FF pas de soucis, ni connexion, ni vitesse



Aucun problème particulier avec Imageshack sous Tiger.


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Aucun problème particulier avec Imageshack sous *Tiger*.



on doit pas être sur le même réseau ce matin 
on parle de léopard là 

et pour le post avant, moi qui aimait pas FF... je dois reconnaître que plus performant que safari dans cette version...


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2008)

Je sais bien (c'est pour que je l'ai précisé d'ailleurs), mais Safari est le même sur les deux systèmes.  

A moins que certaines choses divergent?


----------



## Jeremlille (9 Juillet 2008)

Bon j'ai vidé le cache de Safari et il n'y a plus l'air d'avoir de problème 

Je me demande comment j'ai fait pour ne pas y penser 

Merci pour ton conseil Mobyduck !


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

le cache je l'ai vidé depuis bien longtemps et nada


----------



## Jeremlille (10 Juillet 2008)

@ Vleroy : bizarre que ça ne change rien chez toi, chez moi tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'on avait pas exactement le même problème : apparemment chez toi, ça touche des sites bien définis, alors que moi c'était totalement aléatoire (un site pouvais très bien se charger puis mal se charger quelques instants après)

Tu as essayé de revenir à une version antérieure de Safari ? C'est possible au fait ?


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'on avait pas exactement le même problème : apparemment chez toi, ça touche des sites bien définis, alors que moi c'était totalement aléatoire (un site pouvais très bien se charger puis mal se charger quelques instants après)



si c'était également aléatoire




Jeremlille a dit:


> Tu as essayé de revenir à une version antérieure de Safari ? C'est possible au fait ?



non. oui.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juillet 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Bon j'ai vidé le cache de Safari et il n'y a plus l'air d'avoir de problème
> 
> Je me demande comment j'ai fait pour ne pas y penser
> 
> Merci pour ton conseil Mobyduck !



Comme quoi, les trucs les plus simples parfois.


----------



## Jeremlille (12 Juillet 2008)

Bon pas de bol, ça recommence, mais moins souvent qu'avant. 

Comment fait on pour revenir à une version antérieure de Safari ? je vais tenter cette manip, de toute façon je n'ai pas grand chose à perdre, au pire des cas si ça ne fonctionne pas je reviendrai à la version actuelle.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juillet 2008)

T'es sous Leopard, avec Time Machine tu dois pouvoir restaurer Safari 3.1.1.


----------

